# soft penis and shrinking with finasteride



## badg96 (Jul 16, 2021)

I have been since 6 months and have not been able to get a full erection, I ejaculate with the penis still a little soft and the maximum penis size has decreased by 2cm. for days I can't get up even taking steroids like testosterone 500mg, I spent 2 months without jacking off or having sex or having an erection, only when I started taking testosterone enanthate and I got an erection and desire again but still I can't get one full erection, and often during sex I get totally flaccid, I'm very embarrassed. Now I stopped taking testosterone and went back to it, I don't feel like it at all. I'm only 24 years old. I don't know what I'm going to do I don't want to lose my hair but I don't want to be helpless either. I know there is no medicine as good as finasteride. Do you think ru58841 would be as good as finasteride?


----------



## badg96 (Jul 16, 2021)

the penis can return to normal size and full erection when you stop taking it?


----------



## .👽. (Jul 16, 2021)

fuck thats brutal. Shit like this makes me scared of fin


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jul 16, 2021)

@CupOfCoffee you said something about neuroseroids or something that can help finasteride side effects. Please elaborate


----------



## gamma (Jul 16, 2021)

badg96 said:


> Do you think ru58841 would be as good as finasteride?


Yes, stop fin and hop on Ru


----------



## badg96 (Jul 16, 2021)

gamma said:


> Yes, stop fin and hop on Ru


what I'm afraid of in me is that they say it can be difficult to cover all the hair and if we don't pass it on everything the hair is susceptible to baldness it could fall out


----------



## gamma (Jul 16, 2021)

badg96 said:


> what I'm afraid of in me is that they say it can be difficult to cover all the hair and if we don't pass it on everything the hair is susceptible to baldness it could fall out


Yeah be careful covering all hair


----------



## badg96 (Jul 16, 2021)

basically I can only get an erection on steroids and even with them it's not a full erection it's still a bit soft


----------



## badg96 (Jul 16, 2021)

gamma said:


> Yeah be careful covering all hair


I am now already using ru with finasteride because finasteride does not fully protect from steroids and I have not noticed any hair loss even on a long cycle


----------



## badg96 (Jul 16, 2021)

so I'll just try using ru to see if it works just for him alone


----------



## randomvanish (Jul 16, 2021)

wow really ? what was your body stat back then? were you fat / high in body fat ? if you were using along with roids, it must be sides from roids. 

i don't believe fin cause this much damage for a healthy person.


----------



## Lawton88 (Jul 16, 2021)

The price you have to pay to keep the Norwood Reaper at bay. I guess it would truly be over if you didn't pay the Reaper's toll.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jul 16, 2021)

badg96 said:


> basically I can only get an erection on steroids and even with them it's not a full erection it's still a bit soft


 Know this sounds like cope but doing intense lifting+ a little cardio and consuming animal fat (not just protein but fat) has helped me a little. Anyway finasteride messes up neuroseroids but I'm not very knowledgeable about how to fix that hope @CupOfCoffee can help you


----------



## badg96 (Jul 16, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> wow really ? what was your body stat back then? were you fat / high in body fat ? if you were using along with roids, it must be sides from roids.
> 
> i don't believe fin cause this much damage for a healthy person.


I started having these side effects a few weeks after I started using finasteride, at the time I had never used steroids and I didn't jack off or have sex for 2 months I didn't feel horny, after starting to use steroids I started to get horny again but still i can't get the penis fully erect. I've lost my erection several times during sex and I'm ashamed to have sex again


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Jul 16, 2021)

strong gaslighting


----------



## EktoPlasma (Jul 16, 2021)

That is literally impossible XD


----------



## badg96 (Jul 16, 2021)

I wish that after I stopped taking finasteride I could get back to normal. I have heard reports of men who after years still cannot go back to how they were before taking this poison.


----------



## karbo (Jul 16, 2021)

you fell for the self castration meme, while i will pay 1500 euro for a hair transplant that will last me another 5-10 years before it gets worse


----------



## jfcage (Jul 16, 2021)

badg96 said:


> I have been since 6 months and have not been able to get a full erection, I ejaculate with the penis still a little soft and the maximum penis size has decreased by 2cm. for days I can't get up even taking steroids like testosterone 500mg, I spent 2 months without jacking off or having sex or having an erection, only when I started taking testosterone enanthate and I got an erection and desire again but still I can't get one full erection, and often during sex I get totally flaccid, I'm very embarrassed. Now I stopped taking testosterone and went back to it, I don't feel like it at all. I'm only 24 years old. I don't know what I'm going to do I don't want to lose my hair but I don't want to be helpless either. I know there is no medicine as good as finasteride. Do you think ru58841 would be as good as finasteride?



Try DHT gel on penis and icing the balls (srs)


----------



## .👽. (Jul 16, 2021)

@SOS-Sonic how could a nigga prevent this from happening?


----------



## badg96 (Jul 16, 2021)

EktoPlasma said:


> That is literally impossible XD


what is impossible those reports of men having these side effects and all a conspiracy for the competition to go bald? I can make a video of jacking off to see that it doesn't lie


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Jul 16, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> @SOS-Sonic how could a nigga prevent this from happening?


nothing like what op is describing ever occured in any reputable scientific study


----------



## badg96 (Jul 16, 2021)

karbo said:


> you fell for the self castration meme, while i will pay 1500 euro for a hair transplant that will last me another 5-10 years before it gets worse


i had a transplant in early april but the hair will continue to fall out if i don't do anything


----------



## jfcage (Jul 16, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> @SOS-Sonic how could a nigga prevent this from happening?



Get a blood work done for the following: testosterone, free testosterone, bioactive testosterone, DHT, SHBG, estradiol. If everything is in the normal range, you are most likely safe to use finasteride.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jul 16, 2021)

Get bloodwork done. Thats the only way.


----------



## karbo (Jul 16, 2021)

i just read the post. nigga you literally lost the thing that makes you a man, you lost the emotions that drive you to be successful and live life and you are still worried about fuken hair. stop taking it and hope your will to live returns back to normal


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jul 16, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> nothing like what op is describing ever occured in any reputable scientific study


Soft dick and errection problems are also a worldwide problem for millions of guys that never took finasteride. 
Its the reason why viagra exists


----------



## randomvanish (Jul 16, 2021)

op is larping for some reason. or having a panic attack and making stories tbh


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jul 16, 2021)

karbo said:


> you literally lost the thing that makes you a man, you lost the emotions that drive you to be successful and live life


You just described the importance of hair


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Jul 16, 2021)

sexhavers not having a working dick is some funny shit

too bad they still mog me


----------



## gamma (Jul 16, 2021)

badg96 said:


> what is impossible those reports of men having these side effects and all a conspiracy for the competition to go bald? I can make a video of jacking off to see that it doesn't lie


ED can have a lot of causes 
Like depression, very common between balding men


----------



## Deleted member 14157 (Jul 16, 2021)

age? this is probably a blood flow thing


----------



## badg96 (Jul 16, 2021)

weaselsandmonkeys said:


> age? this is probably a blood flow thing


24 years old. I never had any problems before that I always had very strong erections it feels like they were going to explode the veins in my penis now it feels like I have less veins in my penis


----------



## Deleted member 14157 (Jul 16, 2021)

badg96 said:


> 24 years old


well, your hormonal profile peaks at 25 naturally but i guess 24 is still not bad to be doing fin
just get bloodwork done and speak to a doctor to get your hormones in check, no shame in it bruh. don't feel so bad for losing an erection when its hormone based, not ur fault


----------



## Stare (Jul 16, 2021)

There is no point on being NW0 but not being able to have sex.


----------



## badg96 (Jul 16, 2021)

and how can this be impossible if a dermatologist has discouraged me from taking finasteride because of these effects? Do specialist doctors understand none of this?


----------



## badg96 (Jul 16, 2021)

Stare said:


> There is no point on being NW0 but not being able to have sex.


I am currently NW0 with the transplant but I don't know until when


----------



## badg96 (Jul 16, 2021)

I think I'll try to take ru alone


----------



## randomvanish (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Stare (Jul 16, 2021)

badg96 said:


> I am currently NW0 with the transplant but I don't know until when


Can't you quit fin and expand the transplant later if needed? Talk to your derma.


----------



## badg96 (Jul 16, 2021)

Stare said:


> Can't you quit fin and expand the transplant later if needed? Talk to your derma.


yes I think I can because my donor area is very good. But we never have enough donor hair to have maximum density in any area susceptible to hair loss


----------



## badg96 (Jul 16, 2021)

i think I will try to use this strategy:https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-duped-police-officer-using-rubber-penis.html. if i fuck in the dark she won't even notice


----------



## EktoPlasma (Jul 16, 2021)

badg96 said:


> what is impossible those reports of men having these side effects and all a conspiracy for the competition to go bald? I can make a video of jacking off to see that it doesn't lie


At 500mg T even with fin u have enough dht


----------



## badg96 (Jul 16, 2021)

EktoPlasma said:


> At 500mg T even with fin u have enough dht


so i don't know the reason for that i with 500mg i feel horny even with finasteride but i can't get a full hard erection. But without testosterone I don't want anything. I don't know if it can also with psychological problems. the insomnia has worsened a lot I don't sleep well for a long time and I don't feel like doing anything, it could be the beginning of a depression. Erections can often be affected by the psychological the first time I had sex at first I couldn't get an erection because of nervousness


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Jul 16, 2021)

badg96 said:


> what is impossible those reports of men having these side effects and all a conspiracy for the competition to go bald? I can make a video of jacking off to see that it doesn't lie


I’ve noticed a decline in libido and sexual activation on fin so I’m quite sympathetic 

so you think that it could be related to the steroids and not the fin?

maybe take a breaks between your medications to pinpoint what is causing what?
Best of luck brother


----------



## Dainslief (Jul 16, 2021)

Pregnenolone + dhea should help.


----------



## ChristianChad (Jul 16, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> @CupOfCoffee you said something about neuroseroids or something that can help finasteride side effects. Please elaborate


Something like Pregnenolone probably


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Jul 16, 2021)

This is why I will never touch any hair restoring products/drugs. they all fuck you up ive heard horror story after horror story.

Just cope with toppik hair fibres, and save up for a HT


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jul 16, 2021)

badg96 said:


> I wish that after I stopped taking finasteride I could get back to normal. I have heard reports of men who after years still cannot go back to how they were before taking this poison.


Watch "Leoandlongevity" on YouTube. He has many videos about finasteride and neurosteroids and progesterone etc. Check them out they helped me fix the issues from fin


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 16, 2021)

TaskforceBlack said:


> This is why I will never touch any hair restoring products/drugs. they all fuck you up ive heard horror story after horror story.
> 
> Just cope with toppik hair fibres, and save up for a HT


HT doesn't mean you wont use finasteride. Niggas keep coping with HT's not knowing their post procedures @africancel jfl.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jul 16, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> @CupOfCoffee you said something about neuroseroids or something that can help finasteride side effects. Please elaborate


Taking progesterone will increase allopregnanolone, which is a neurosteroid that gets reduced from 5ar blockers like finasteride, which can lead to mood and libido problems.


----------



## EktoPlasma (Jul 16, 2021)

badg96 said:


> so i don't know the reason for that i with 500mg i feel horny even with finasteride but i can't get a full hard erection. But without testosterone I don't want anything. I don't know if it can also with psychological problems. the insomnia has worsened a lot I don't sleep well for a long time and I don't feel like doing anything, it could be the beginning of a depression. Erections can often be affected by the psychological the first time I had sex at first I couldn't get an erection because of nervousness


it probably is psychological. Or maybe organic go see a urologist


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Jul 16, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> HT doesn't mean you wont use finasteride. Niggas keep coping with HT's not knowing their post procedures @africancel jfl.


Hair Follicles from the back of the head are a lot more DHT resistant.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 16, 2021)

TaskforceBlack said:


> Hair Follicles from the back of the head are a lot more DHT resistant.


yes but its still almost obligatory to get on finasteride after HT, it's standard procedure no one can avoid it.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jul 16, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> HT doesn't mean you wont use finasteride. Niggas keep coping with HT's not knowing their post procedures @africancel jfl.


Reminder Lebron has had like 3 transplants.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 16, 2021)

africancel said:


> Reminder Lebron has had like 3 transplants.
> View attachment 1228020


and he can't take finasteride either since its banned from the NBA jfl.
that says it all tbh but he is extremely rich and can keep buying transplants, niggas in this forum aren't lebron


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Jul 16, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> yes but its still almost obligatory to get on finasteride after HT, it's standard procedure no one can avoid it.


No you don't, It really depends on the Individual. Keep coping with your limp dick


----------



## khvirgin (Jul 16, 2021)

this makes me scared to take fin even if I'm balding


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jul 16, 2021)

jfl at this cope ive been using fin for like 8 months and have 0 sides


----------



## badg96 (Jul 16, 2021)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Taking progesterone will increase allopregnanolone, which is a neurosteroid that gets reduced from 5ar blockers like finasteride, which can lead to mood and libido problems.


how is your protocol? do you take progesterone every day? What is the dosage?


----------



## badg96 (Jul 16, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> jfl at this cope ive been using fin for like 8 months and have 0 sides


any side effects of any medication do not happen to 100% of people, have you never noticed that?


----------



## grimy (Jul 16, 2021)

Yo listen to me, your penis didn’t shrink. I thought the same thing until I looked back at videos of me having sex with my ex. If anything your loss of libido and hardness makes your dick less “full” in a sense. I’ve been on fin 2.5 years and I’m the same age as you. Loss of libido is real though man, I bought cialis just because of it.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jul 16, 2021)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Taking progesterone will increase allopregnanolone, which is a neurosteroid that gets reduced from 5ar blockers like finasteride, which can lead to mood and libido problems.


@badg96 hope this helps bro. Try it and ty chad coffee


----------



## badg96 (Jul 16, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> @badg96 hope this helps bro. Try it and ty chad coffee


thanks for the help


----------



## Idontknowlol (Jul 16, 2021)

Sorry about this bro

Maybe if you stop taking fin and start taking proviron? ( which is DHT in a pill)


----------



## khvirgin (Jul 16, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> HT doesn't mean you wont use finasteride. Niggas keep coping with HT's not knowing their post procedures @africancel jfl.


There are people that don't take anything after the ht, it's a risk obviously because most surgeon ask you to hop fin even before the ht


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jul 16, 2021)

badg96 said:


> how is your protocol? do you take progesterone every day? What is the dosage?


I try to inject about 25mg every day in the morning. But sometimes I'm lazy and just rub a bunch of the progesterone cream I bought from Amazon onto my arms and forehead


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 16, 2021)

gamma said:


> Yes, stop fin and hop on Ru


You need both


----------



## Tallwizrd (Jul 16, 2021)

badg96 said:


> the penis can return to normal size and full erection when you stop taking it?


use a pump, it helps a lot.


----------



## gamma (Jul 16, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> You need both


On roids yes, but for a normal T guy Ru could be enough, don't u think?


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 16, 2021)

gamma said:


> On roids yes, but for a normal T guy Ru could be enogh, don't u think?


A normal guy would be better off just using Fin. I only deploy RU while blasting.


----------



## gamma (Jul 16, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> A normal guy would be better off just using Fin. I only deploy RU while blasting.


Isn't true that Ru has less possibilities of sexual sides? Op has sexual sides (ed) from fin so must stop


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 16, 2021)

gamma said:


> Isn't true that Ru has less possibilities of sexual sides? Op has sexual sides (ed) from fin so must stop


Yes but RU is a research chem with limited clinical data vs Fin which has been used for decades. OP needs cialis tbh


----------



## gamma (Jul 16, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> Yes but RU is a research chem with limited clinical data vs Fin which has been used for decades. OP needs cialis tbh


People usually say that Cialis can't help with Ed from fin


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 16, 2021)

gamma said:


> People usually say that Cialis can't help with Ed from fin


Idk about that. Side effects from Fin are usually mental. The hair loss show says “If you think you’ll get side affects from Fin, you will probably get side affects from Fin”. That’s the quote that convinced me to get on it. You can always try reducing your dose of Fin too.


----------



## gamma (Jul 16, 2021)

trendouche56 said:


> Side effects from Fin are usually mental


Indeed that's why cialis usually doesn't help


----------



## Deleted member 14274 (Jul 16, 2021)

gamma said:


> Indeed that's why cialis usually doesn't help


You need to relax and just be in the moment. Stop porn and masturbating. I used to get some anxiety sometimes but it helps to ask the girl to give you head first before you fuck her.


----------



## dnrd (Jul 16, 2021)

life is so hard for males


----------



## badg96 (Jul 16, 2021)

CupOfCoffee said:


> I try to inject about 25mg every day in the morning. But sometimes I'm lazy and just rub a bunch of the progesterone cream I bought from Amazon onto my arms and forehead


thanks bro. I will test to see if this saves me


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 16, 2021)

Dude my fin is coming soon in the mail and shit like this scares me, I already have depression/anxiety/anhedonia and it affects my dick taking lexapro 20 mg, type 2 diabetes. Brutal...


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 16, 2021)

africancel said:


> Reminder Lebron has had like 3 transplants.
> View attachment 1228020


He needs to go bald bro, he'd actually look good bald since hes black. Baldpill brutal when even a near billionare like Lebron can't even find a solution


----------



## rockndogs (Jul 16, 2021)

Oy oy oy


----------



## Dainslief (Jul 16, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> Dude my fin is coming soon in the mail and shit like this scares me, I already have depression/anxiety/anhedonia and it affects my dick taking lexapro 20 mg, type 2 diabetes. Brutal...


Using fin when diabetic, gl all I can say...


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 16, 2021)

Dainslief said:


> Fin when diabetic, gl all I can say...


wym?


----------



## Dainslief (Jul 16, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> wym?











Health Risks Associated with Long-Term Finasteride and Dutasteride Use: It's Time to Sound the Alarm


Traish AM. World J Mens Health. 2020 Jul;38(3):323-337. https://doi.org/10.5534/wjmh.200012




wjmh.org








> Although many clinical studies claimed that finasteride and dutasteride ‘are safe and tolerable’ [7], new emerging evidence suggests that finasteride and dutasteride induce metabolic dysfunction, such as hyperglycemia [16], IR [13, 16], liver fat accumulation [12, 14], liver steatosis and liver fibrosis [12, 14], and T2DM [17].





> Here we advance the concept that blockade of the 5α-R enzymatic activities by such irreversible inhibitors results in a state of new form of androgen deficiency, independent of circulating T levels. This new form of androgen deficiency has not been recognized before, simply, it is thought that as long as T levels are in the physiological range, androgen sufficiency is considered normal. Because finasteride and dutasteride are often prescribed to treat LUTS in men with BPH and male pattern hair loss in men with AGA for prolonged periods of time, it is postulated that men treated with these drugs are in a state of androgen deficiency and are at high risk of developing NAFLD IR, T2DM, dry eye disease, potential kidney dysfunction, among other metabolic dysfunctions. For these reasons, we believe that the clinical community should recognize these new potential health risks associated with these drugs and we believe “it's time to sound the alarm” on these drugs


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 16, 2021)

Dainslief said:


> Health Risks Associated with Long-Term Finasteride and Dutasteride Use: It's Time to Sound the Alarm
> 
> 
> Traish AM. World J Mens Health. 2020 Jul;38(3):323-337. https://doi.org/10.5534/wjmh.200012
> ...


i have no choice.. I have to use finasteride or else i'll go bald


----------



## SOS-Sonic (Jul 16, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> @SOS-Sonic how could a nigga prevent this from happening?


@badg96 The decrease in size of your erect penis is due to a lower erection quality, since actual shrinkage of the tissue takes years even in MTF trans.

Also, get your estrogen levels checked. Finasteride does increase T and E by ~15% according to most studies and this may throw off you T/E ratio especially if you were high E previously. So get bloodwork done and if your E is high, you doctor would probably advise you to get lean (if you are fat) or give you a very low dose of an aromatase inhibitor. 

As for RU, its a bitch to apply if you are balding in an large area and it is not very affective as a monotherapy for moderate to severe balding ( I have tried). So your best bet is to get on finasteride, or even better get on both fin and RU. 

Most importantly, make sure you are coming into treatment with a objective mindset, don't placebo yourself to the point where you scrotum goes numb like PFScels.


----------



## Dainslief (Jul 16, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> i have no choice.. I have to use finasteride or else i'll go bald


It's naive to think that just blocking dht alone will stop your hair loss when Insulin resistance is a major contributor to hair loss as well. Fix your diabetes, and opt for topical androgen blockers.


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 16, 2021)

Dainslief said:


> It's naive to think that just blocking dht alone will stop your hair loss when Insulin resistance is a major contributor to hair loss as well. Fix your diabetes, and opt for topical androgen blockers.


True, that's why I'm on a diet to lose weight and lower my a1c to prediabetes, I'll ask multiple doctors since I have referrals. I'll ask a specialist and ask him about finasteride and diabetes etc. My derma just gave me minoxidil for free but that's only for growing hair and not preventing hair loss. My dad has diabetes but has a whole head of hair and he's 74, however my uncle is bald.


----------



## razerftw (Jul 16, 2021)

I am taking Finasteride for almost 1 year without any side effects.

So far it's working, but not sure how much % to attribute to it, since I am also using Minoxidil.


----------



## TITUS (Jul 16, 2021)

Maybe you have been injecting E, bro.


----------



## sensen (Jul 16, 2021)

grow beard, shave head, go full sigma. Opened up button down versace shirts, rayban clubmasters and toothpicks.


----------



## badg96 (Jul 17, 2021)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Taking progesterone will increase allopregnanolone, which is a neurosteroid that gets reduced from 5ar blockers like finasteride, which can lead to mood and libido problems.


another question, do you know any reliable source to buy in europe? Or someone else knows


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jul 17, 2021)

badg96 said:


> another question, do you know any reliable source to buy in europe? Or someone else knows


Alldaychemist


----------



## badg96 (Jul 17, 2021)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Alldaychemist


them send from europe?


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jul 17, 2021)

badg96 said:


> them send from europe?


India to many countries worldwide


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Jul 17, 2021)

I’m not balding but IF I WERE I’d seriously give up my high quality erections for a chance of keeping my hair. It’s all about what you value more, looks or your wiener. I love my wiener it’s my best buddy we’ve in a lot of sticky situations and girls together but if my NW0 hairline and wiener were both about to drown I would swim to save my hairline.


----------



## badg96 (Jul 17, 2021)

delphabot said:


> I’m not balding but IF I WERE I’d seriously give up my high quality erections for a chance of keeping my hair. It’s all about what you value more, looks or your wiener. I love my wiener it’s my best buddy we’ve in a lot of sticky situations and girls together but if my NW0 hairline and wiener were both about to drown I would swim to save my hairline.


Do you want to be a priest? Even so you won't be able to be a priest at least you have to be able to rape kids. But at least I think you can use fingers The problem is that women already have their fingers


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Jul 17, 2021)

badg96 said:


> Do you want to be a priest? Even so you won't be able to be a priest at least you have to be able to rape kids. But at least I think you can use fingers The problem is that women already have their fingers


What the fuck?


----------



## badg96 (Jul 17, 2021)

CupOfCoffee said:


> India to many countries worldwide


I really have to find another source, in my country they only allow medicines from the european union.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jul 17, 2021)

badg96 said:


> I really have to find another source, in my country they only allow medicines from the european union.


Ill pm you some other sources that MIGHT work but idk for sure


----------



## badg96 (Jul 17, 2021)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Ill pm you some other sources that MIGHT work but idk for sure


thanks bro. I'll send feedback later if it worked


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 17, 2021)

delphabot said:


> I’m not balding but IF I WERE I’d seriously give up my high quality erections for a chance of keeping my hair. It’s all about what you value more, looks or your wiener. I love my wiener it’s my best buddy we’ve in a lot of sticky situations and girls together but if my NW0 hairline and wiener were both about to drown I would swim to save my hairline.


yea it's hairline but how do you please your self and your girl  you'll be a laughingstock either way its over


----------



## Truemaxxer (Jul 18, 2021)

badg96 said:


> thanks bro. I'll send feedback later if it worked


First what is ur dose? How much mg u take daily


----------



## bruhcel (Jul 18, 2021)

a friend of mine took fin and got struck by lightning 3 times, this stuff is not something you should mess with bro


----------



## badg96 (Jul 19, 2021)

bruhcel said:


> a friend of mine took fin and got struck by lightning 3 times, this stuff is not something you should mess with bro


my friend chad was worse he went from chad to subhuman. I gave him finasteride and told him he was pill for the headache to see what would happen. They already know if they know someone who is Chad they give him finasteride hidden in the food. here are the photos of my friend he even changed color


----------



## Lawton88 (Jul 19, 2021)

People need to try flushing the toxins and DHT out of the hair follicles before taking these chemicals that mess your hormones up.


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Jul 23, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> jfl at this cope ive been using fin for like 8 months and have 0 sides


how old are you?


----------

